# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  error حین scafolding

## moeeniyan

Untitled.jpgسلام 
من حین اضافه کردن model به پروژه با این ارور مواجه میشم، کسی میتونه کمک کنه

----------


## r4hgozar

سلام
nuget  رو باز کنید microsoft.visualstudio.web.codegeneration.tools رو دوباره نصب کنید

----------

